# Actividade Convectiva Sotavento Algarvio - 01.08.2011



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2012 às 20:55)

Boas pessoal.

Estive a rever algumas fotos de meteo que tenho "práqui" e decidi, em conversa com outro membro, abrir este tópico para partilhar algumas fotos e tentar "analisar" o ocorrido.

Ora, isto ocorreu na tarde do dia 1 de Agosto de 2011, pelo Sotavento Algarvio. O local onde estava é na praia de Manta Rota (VRSA).

No seguimento Sul desse mês/ano postei algumas fotos, mas este tópico será exclusivo à célula que avistei naquela tarde. Vou também (tentar) fazer uma breve análise do que originou este evento.

Bom, adiante. O que causou a instabilidade teve origem numa cut-off que se formou a SW dos Açores no início do dia 27 de Julho. Desde que se formou, esta cut-off ficou estacionária cerca de 4 dias, mantendo os mesmos valores de geopotencial, aumentando e diminuindo apenas o seu tamanho. No dia 31, devido a um cavado que passava a Norte, a cut-off foi "capturada", o que fez com a cut-off, agora cavado, acompanhasse a deslocação para Oeste. À medida que a diferença de potencial aumentou entre o cavado e a crista de leste houve um aumento do fluxo em altitude, que potenciou a convecção. As nuvens convectivas originárias desta depressão foram chegando ao território português durante o durante a manhã de 01.08.2012, embora já horas antes tivesse chovido nas regiões centro e Sul.

*Algumas cartas (GFS):*













*Alguns resumos diários:*
Estação de Almancil





Estação de Vilamoura





Estação de Benafim





*E, a célula:* (16h43, vista para NW)






Quem quiser contribuir com os seus conhecimentos para analisar, digamos, esta célula, que comente, eu e, de certeza, todos os membros agradecem


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2012 às 21:15)

*Re: Actividade Convectiva Sotavento Algarvio - 01.08.2012*

Esse evento foi de facto interessante, agora que revisto.
Em termos dos parametros convectivos e dinamicos destaca-se o elevado dewpoint, que aumentou durante a tarde até valores de 17-19ºC, e a situação de shear vertical dada a proximidade ao jet streack.

Á hora da foto, 16:45h, denota-se que a célula estava numa fase final do ciclo de vida, o que talvez se deva á rotação á superficie do vento desde o quadrante NE para W ( apesar de nos niveis medios se ter mantido de E ou SE), o que pode ter desorganizado a circulação mesociclonica...no entanto é uma imagem interessante onde se observam ainda algumas estruturas bem desenvolvidas, pelo que horas antes é de supor que a célula estivesse bem forte.

Geralmente não costumamos ter sistemas tão interessantes nestas situações que precedem dias quentes com circulação de leste, mas como podemos deduzir da carta da T850, ao se aproximar a cut-off houve um afastamento do ar mais quente e seco em altura, o que proporcionou uma boa janela de desenvolvimento para a convecção.


----------

